# Open Source Machining



## Nerdz (Feb 18, 2014)

Came across this site while looking for something else. A quick look around yields some excellent (old) documents and some youtube videos

How To:
http://opensourcemachinetools.org/how-to-documentsarticles/

Operating a lathe video:
http://opensourcemachinetools.org/essential-machining-skills-operating-a-lathe/

Operating a Milling Machine video (some are over a hr long!)
http://opensourcemachinetools.org/essential-machining-skills-operating-a-milling-machine/

For a beginning, some of the stuff seems quite useful.

The Concrete Lathe Idea Looks interesting.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmm 

The vids are mostly the MIT machine tool series. While I do like them IMHO they are somewhat flawed. and there is a fair amount of do what I say not as I show. 
also nice collection of docs. I will look closely at the metal punch.  I would love to have one but even from grizzly they are $400.

Tin


----------

